# Water softener



## PghNinja (Sep 4, 2016)

I wanted to ask for your opinion on the best fit water softener for a residential home in Pittsburgh, PA.  We know there is a hard water issue.  This would be for a 60-gallon water heater (natural gas) supporting a shower, two sinks, and a dishwasher.  

Thanks in advance -


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi Ninja. I'm surprised no one answered this by now. AFAIK a softener is a softener, there should be no regional differences. Most modern (if not all) softeners can be adjusted for the volume of water being used, but Pittsburgh hard water is no different than NJ hard water. If there are other issues with your water (iron, sulpher, etc.) then you might need additional equipment or filters to take care of those.


----------



## GenoJohn (Sep 8, 2016)

Our guys really like Fleck systems. Durable, last long and do the job.
{{{{{Link removed}}}}}


----------



## KULTULZ (Sep 20, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> Hi Ninja. I'm surprised no one answered this by now. AFAIK a softener is a softener, there should be no regional differences.
> 
> Most modern (if not all) softeners can be adjusted for the volume of water being used, but Pittsburgh hard water is no different than NJ hard water.
> 
> If there are other issues with your water (iron, sulpher, etc.) then you  might need additional equipment or filters to take care of  those.



Water hardness (calcium-magnesium) will vary with different geographic areas, even in a neighborhood in some circumstances.

A softener must be spec'd and sized (grain capacity)  for the job it is expected to do. Fine adjustments can then be made. There are down-flow, up-flow and salt-less versions available. There is also specialty medias for iron, sediments and/or other impurities.They also differ if put into use on a municipal or well water source.


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 20, 2016)

KULTULZ said:


> Water hardness (calcium-magnesium) will vary with different geographic areas, even in a neighborhood in some circumstances.
> 
> A softener must be spec'd and sized (grain capacity)  for the job it is expected to do. Fine adjustments can then be made. There are down-flow, up-flow and salt-less versions available. There is also specialty medias for iron, sediments and/or other impurities.They also differ if put into use on a municipal or well water source.


If you mean that the degree of hardness can be different from region to region, I agree. But hardness is hardness, correct?


----------



## nealtw (Sep 20, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> If you mean that the degree of hardness can be different from region to region, I agree. But hardness is hardness, correct?



It depends on what and how much is in the water, so no it is not always the same.


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 20, 2016)

> It depends on what and how much is in the water


 = 





> degree of hardness


 i think.
I don't mean to be picky about language but when is hardness not hardness?


----------



## nealtw (Sep 20, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> =  i think.
> I don't mean to be picky about language but when is hardness not hardness?



It's all hard but my need a different treatment.


----------



## KULTULZ (Sep 21, 2016)

nealtw said:


> It's all hard but my need a different treatment.



There you go, a good simple answer... :thumbup:
Hardness is hardness, correct. But the components that cause hardness can be in differing amounts, i.e.ratio of calcium and magnesium.

A complete water analysis must be done before any equipment is bought. Think of it as a blood test from your doctor.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 21, 2016)

KULTULZ said:


> There you go, a good simple answer... :thumbup:
> Hardness is hardness, correct. But the components that cause hardness can be in differing amounts, i.e.ratio of calcium and magnesium.
> 
> A complete water analysis must be done before any equipment is bought. Think of it as a blood test from your doctor.



Answers have to be simple when you don't know all the details.:trophy:


----------



## Justin Lofton (Feb 4, 2019)

I know this thread is pretty old but I'm about to pull the trigger on a water softener with iron filter from Quality Water Treatment. They have the Fleck 5600SXT and a Softpro model that seems to be even better for a similar price.  Does anyone have any experience with these to models before I drop $1,000 for a new system?


----------

